# 1998 Altima GXE Auto - NO 2nd or 4th gears



## bhogan (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi, I have a 1998 Nissan Altima GXE 2.4L with Automatic. Today I lost 2nd and 4th gears. I have noticed abnormal shifts in the past but nothing that really seemed problematic. It shifts from first to third now with no OD.

I will get the codes read soon but just wondered if anyone else had this trouble?

Any ideas?????


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Check your tranny fluid. I'll guarranty that its going to be low and extremely dirty. What you should do if its low is drain what's left. And then refill it. There is a drain plug on the bottom of the tranny that makes it easy for draining.

If you ran low for a long time then chances are you're already in a bit of trouble but I could be wrong, transmissions were never my strong suit with diagnostics but the first thing to do is always check the fluid. And draining and refilling is pretty cheap and easy to do with these cars. I wish you the best of luck with it (check the owners manual or somewhere on here for how much tranny fluid it holds, its been 2 years since i've done it myself so I don't really remember but I thought it was something like 10 qts)

Darktide


----------

